# 11403 with 12031



## mariawilliams (Jun 10, 2016)

Doc removed 11403x2 and intermediate closure 12031x2.  what modifiers do I use? 51?

12031
12031-51
11403-51
11403-51


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 10, 2016)

For the closure you add the lengths together and use only one closure code.  For the excision use a 59 or XS modifier on the second excision code.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 10, 2016)

There's some great information in the CPT book all about which repairs are added together. If the repair of 2 lesions is reported by the same CPT code you add up the lengths.


----------

